# Texas Safari



## JonA_CT (Jul 22, 2016)

Produces some interesting pictures ...


----------



## tirediron (Jul 22, 2016)

Really like the ostrich/emu shot!


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes, the Emu is classic and should be posted in 'Portraits'.


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 13, 2016)

I absolutely loath zoo and animal farm shots!    But 1 & 3 make me want to rethink that position.  LOL


----------

